# Pre-made Gelatine Prosthetic's



## SewnTogether (Sep 24, 2012)

this year im going a very professional look for my costume, as it will be judge. my question is do you know of any online pre-made gelatin prosthetic shops? personally i would like to free hand and sculpt my own but im short on time and thats something i need to learn.

i already know of NimbaCreations online store, but i want to see any other options i have.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I've done my own--and I'm not particularly skilled. I made a scar from sculpy clay, baked it, and then coated it with with vaseline and pressed it into another piece of sculpy to make the mold. Carefully remove the original "scar" leaving the mold--bake it and you're done. Just pour in your gelatin and let it harden. It really doesn't take very long, and you can make any style scar you like.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

What will your costume be? If it's a burn or something like that you can absolutely free-hand it with gelatin. We have a tutorial on our website that can help you with that.

Nimba is definitely the biggest name in gelatin prosthetics. They're in the UK, though, so order early if you're in the States.

Of course, you could always go with foam latex


----------



## SewnTogether (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks it sounds alot more manageable the way you explained it i could deffitnily do that


----------

